# Just one interior



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

*Just one interior after another*


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Wow, wide photo!

Do you do a lot of new construction?


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

This is one of the biggest places I've done 6700 sq ft. I hate new work as the GC usually don't know how to run a job.

Rick


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

Looms like a nice house I like the trays and detail that an be time consuming ehh?


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

6700 sq ft, just shy of 6 weeks.

Rick


----------



## Nathan (Mar 28, 2007)

Runamuk said:


> 6700 sq ft, just shy of 6 weeks.
> 
> Rick


How many guys working on that?


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

2 + all the subs that were in the way all the time. We also did all the cabinets stained and lacquered cept the laundry they were undercoated and painted. We also did the exterior soffits and trim.

36' cielings in the entry shown and several other rooms.

Rick


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

Cabinets and drawers in the 12x 15 master closets were also undercoated and painted. as was the trim throughout.

Rick


----------



## welovepainting (May 13, 2007)

what was that a 20,000 plus job? 2-3-4 a square foot? plus cabinets!


----------



## Runamuk (Aug 23, 2007)

32 and change we also did all the exterior trim, garage doors, 6 car garage interior. 

2 lawyers live there and needed a serious tax write off. It was built for 2.2M and they had offers for over 4 M when it was done. (M=MILLION!)

Rick


----------

